

Cheap Android tablet, perfect for hacking. - DenisM

If you were waiting for a cheap android tablet to sink your teeth into, here's your chance.<p>http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39448<p>Gotchas: 1) no app store 2) resistive touch screen (not capacitive like iPhone etc) 3) single-touch<p>No affiliation.
======
jimbobimbo
I actually got something similar off of eBay from China: $90+$30 for shipping.
The thing is surely pos quality wise (slow [same specs as this one] and
battery doesn't keep charge for long, screen/touch suck, plus some power
management issues), but hey, it's $120 and I can actually develop something
for Android and read books/browse net. I don't care even if it die tomorrow.

App store isn't an issue, as long as you can download software directly. Why
even bother with some intermediary?

------
DenisM
$137 for an 8" tablet opens up a lot of opportunities for a kitchen pc, or say
a door-side pc, or home-automation control panel.

If anyone gets one please post your review.

------
dave1619
Wow, this is cool. Too bad the touch screen is resistive and not capacitive.
But it's pretty neat to see Android tablet prices so low. At $137 price point,
it would be great to get one by my bed, in the bathroom, in the kitchen, in
the car... and in my golf bag.

------
v4us
Battery life time is so critical. It if can work for 6-10hours it is fine.
Really, we will be able to serf the internet and read pdf files. So, good deal

------
ZXT
I want one...I mean at that price it will have a purpose...either as a back up
netbook or an alternate or maybe yes...a kitchen PC.

------
Rhapso
Why does it come with a proprietary apple connector?

------
jackfoxy
Anyone know if the OS can be upgraded to 2.2?

------
bho
pretty neat. i wish the bezel wasn't so thick, but hey it's $130.

